# WinCC v7.4 und PCS7 v8.2 für Windows 10 freigegeben



## ducati (11 April 2016)

http://www.siemens.de/kompatool

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109483726

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109479810

WinCC v7.4 für Windows 10 (64-Bit) Professional, Enterprise

PCS7 v8.2 für Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB (64-Bit)

zu Step 7 hört man noch nix.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (11 April 2016)

Bei PCS7 scheint laut readme nur ein OS-Client unter Win10 freigegeben zu sein. Die ES (also Step7) scheint weiterhin nur auf Win7 zu laufen.

Im Kompatool zu WinCC 7.4 steht dazu folgendes:



> *Zu Beachten bei Installation mit WinCC V7.4  :*
> Microsoft Windows 10 ist nicht für den integrierten Betrieb im SIMATIC Manager freigegben. Wenn Sie STEP 7 und den SIMATIC Manager einsetzen, verwenden Sie die freigegebene Version von Windows 7 oder Windows Server 2008 R2.



Gruß.


----------

